# free bow fishing trip



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

a few people are welcome to come with i have 4000 acrs in anauhac with large service canals that are slam full of gar and all kinds of fish i am going saturday to wear them out if you would like to join me call 281 732 7349


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Let us know how it goes. Anahuac normally starts getting good around mid to late July because the grass seems to take forever to come in. However, with almost no freshwater coming down the Trinity we are worried it wont grow and the water will stay muddy.

We have a bowfishing tournament on August 13 and it is always one of the best tournaments of the year because all those little tidal canals are loaded with shortnose gar. Last few years 1st place had over 500 fish!


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

invatation is still open


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i would love too, but i'm working this weekend. let us know how it goes.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

lots and lots of gar even though we couldnt hit the broad side of a barn today was still lots of fun. Think anyone would pay to do that?


----------



## TexasBlood (Jun 13, 2010)

How big are the gar any gator gar over 100lbs?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not done any bowfishing yet this year, but that sounds like fun.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's been a few years for me but I stay in tune every now and then. My son has been tearing the carp up around the river in kingwood.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

If invite still open i sure would like to come out o ne day. Pm me for details


----------

